# Fuente sencilla de 13.8Vcc 10A



## Fogonazo (Ago 16, 2014)

​
Esta es una fuente lineal en extremo sencilla, basada en un regulador integrado LM7812 con una pequeña corrección de tensión como para lograr *13,8Vcc* y hasta unos *10A* (De pico).
Si bien en la imagen no se encuentra, es indispensable un disipador para el regulador de tensión.









​


*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## maxiutn (Ago 16, 2014)

Buenas noches

Antes que nada muchas gracias por el aporte. Quería consultar un par de dudas que tengo respecto a una fuente para alimentar un motor de DC de 12V de 5W (Adjunto hoja de datos) MR83-VEL la cual especifica una corriente nominal de 0.99A y una corriente de arranque de 7.92A ¿el transformador tengo que comprarlo con una capacidad de corriente de 8A para arriba? ¿O de una corriente menor ya que la corriente de arranque se mantiene un instante?

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## German23 (Ago 17, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 115909
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 115914​
> Esta es una fuente lineal en extremo sencilla, basada en un regulador integrado LM7812 con una pequeña corrección de tensión como para lograr *13,8Vcc* y hasta unos *10A* (De pico).
> ...






El trafo de alimentación tiene que entregar sí o sí los 10A no?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 17, 2014)

Evidentemente, de donde no hay no se puede sacar...


----------



## mexmike (Jul 7, 2018)

Hola Fogonazo,

Me podría dar una pista en cuanto adaptar el circuito “Fuente sencilla de 13.8Vcc 10A” para obtener 15A y que la salida de voltaje sea ajustable usando por decir un LM317?

Me imagino que se tiene que aumentar el valor de R3 para no exceder 1.5A en el LM317.

Pensé algo similar a la figura 23 en la hoja de datos del LM317 adjunto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 7, 2018)

Si va con el LM317 corresponde a éste tema , estás fuera de tema :

Fuente doble variable y protegida de 0V a 30V, 8 Amper


----------



## mexmike (Jul 7, 2018)

Algo así, pero en dual. Lo que veo es que no parece estable. Cuando pongo un probe de Amperaje en la salida del 2N2905 para asegurar que no excede su límite de "I", parece un AC de Khz que varía como si estuviera oscilando el circuito. No veo nada con el osciloscopio.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 7, 2018

Ok gracias DOSMETROS ahorita lo veo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 7, 2018)

La R10 de tu circuito anda mejor si es mas baja , hasta 100 Ohms


----------



## mexmike (Jul 7, 2018)

Ok Gracias. Muy amable.

Hola DOSMETROS  que tal, he modificado el diagrama de la fuente que subí anteriormente para más bien copiar el que me recomendaste.

Luego luego, tuve problemas con el corriente que pasa por los LM317 y 337. El corriente excedía sus valores máximos de1.5A. Sin el fusible de 1A medí por donde pasaba el corriente y era por el emisor de Q4 y también la resistencia de R9 (también los del lado opuesto).

No podía hacer funcionar el circuito sin añadir unas resistencias R2a, R3a y también aumentar los valores de las resistencias R9 y 10 que están en 0.68 Ohm. También cambie P1 y R3 para tener una salida ajustable alrededor de 30VDC.

¡También note que los voltajes de salida no son exactamente iguales! ¿Sería por los modelos diferentes de los LM, o todavía hay otro error de mi parte?

Si pueden ver donde me estoy equivocando se les agradecería mucho su ayuda.

¡Una última pregunta! ¿Para poder aumentar el corriente de la salida se puede añadir un juego más de los TIP2955G o usar 2N5886 y 2N5884 en su lugar por ejemplo?

Gracias.


----------



## mexmike (Jul 8, 2018)

Pensé que algo Así para más amperaje


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 8, 2018)

Después cuando tenga un rato lo miro mejor , incluidas las simulaciones.

Intercambia D5 con R12
Elimina R1 , R2 , D7 a D10
Toma los presets P1 y P2 de la unión de los leds con su resistencia limitadora.


----------



## mexmike (Jul 8, 2018)

Gracias Amigo! 
Hola DOSMETROS,
1)    Hice los cambios que me indico. ¡Creo que los hice bien, pero no estoy seguro si los presets van al diodo opuesto o del mismo lado!
2)    Creo que los LM siguen pasando demasiado corriente.
3)    Metí una fuente CA y Bridge para ver el zumbido. La salida parece muy sucia a alta amperaje.
4)    El amperaje máximo de salida es alrededor de 17A con una bajada de voltaje de 30V a 21V. Yo me imagino que debe poder ser más alta aun.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 9, 2018)

Hola.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mexmike (Jul 9, 2018)

Muchísimas Gracias elaficionado,
Ahorita mismo lo calo. 

Que pase bonita noche,
mexmike

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 9, 2018

Buenas Noches elaficionado,

¡Seguí tus cambios, pero todavía el circuito me está dando lata!

Como puedes ver los valores máximos tanto de los LM como el diodo D11 se exceden.

¡Si intento poner filtro de salida con cap- choke-res, toda la cosa empieza oscilar!

He visto otros circuitos parecidos que funcionen en el Sim como el “fuente the big one” e igual el LM tiene demasiada entrada de Amperes.
Sepa la bola donde ando mal yo! Ja ja ja!!!

Gracias elaficionado y todos, que pasen bonita noche. Aquí está lloviendo de la chin…ada y todo el día, hasta granizo!

mexmike


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2018)

Se puede hacer sólo con los dos leds mas las resistencias de 1k y se toma cruzado


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 9, 2018)

Hola.

Generalmente, cuando a una fuente se le baja el voltaje al perdirle mucha corriente, es que transformador no tiene la potencia necesaria para cubrir la demanda de voltaje y corriente.

chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mexmike (Jul 9, 2018)

Ok DOSMETROS, así los hice, gracias,

Hola elaficionado. Si capto muy bien este concepto, pero como no estoy usando una transformadora, sino una fuente fija de CA, no esperaba que se bajara el CA. ¡Tal vez no entiendo bien esa parte! Si tiene tiempo, favor de ver el screenshot.

XMM1; Voltaje de salida: 21V
XMM2: Corriente de salida: 17A
XMM5: Corriente de D11: -2.717A
XMM6: Corriente de U1 LM317: 4.441A

Me pueden avisar porque hay demasiado corriente pasando por el LM 317(max permitido 1.5A) el XMM6 muestra 4.441A y el diodo D11 (max permitido 1A) el XMM5 muestra -2.717A? Entiendo que la base del 2N5884 requiere bastante para su base.

Por último, veo que la salida tiene demasiado zumbido. Como dije anteriormente, ¡Si intento poner un filtro de salida tipo “cap-choke-res”, toda la cosa empieza oscilar! En este caso, que puedo hacer?

Sé que todo pasa por mi ignorancia. Soy únicamente un aficionado sin estudio formal en la electrónica. ¡Espero no fastidiarles con tanta pregunta!

Como siempre gracias por todo!


----------



## analogico (Jul 9, 2018)

no se 
pero en tu fuente  si funciona bien con poca carga
se me ocurre ir vigilando la corriente de la base del transistor principal


  ya que estan con el tema

esta fuente sencilla es mucho mas sencilla y regulable
esta basada  en la fuente de este hilo
Fuente de Alimentacion Variable 3-30V 2A Funcionamiento erróneo


la e probado de manera experimental,  y funciona  bien, da un poco mas de 10A ya que el lm317 se queda corto


aun no la  e puesto en producción por que quiere hacerla regulable en corriente  y que aun no se me ocurre  bien  como hacerla regulable en corriente


----------



## mexmike (Jul 9, 2018)

Muchísimas gracias por tu apoyo analógico. Voy a chequear el hilo que me pasaste. He podido limitar el corriente pasando tanto por los LM y D11 añadiendo unas resistencias en serie. La fuente ya prove el amperaje sin exceder los límites de los componentes y también mantiene buen voltaje.

El único problema que veo, es el zumbido de casi 3 V PP @ 120z más allá que 11A. Sé que es mucho el amperaje, pero con 6A, casi no hay zumbido. El zumbido fuerte empieza más allá que las 6A y a 11A el zumbido es de casi 1V. Para mi proyecto, necesito 15A limpio si fuera posible.

Algunos consejos para bajar el zumbido serian mu bienvenidos. Gracias a todos.


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 10, 2018)

Las únicas que conozco es aumentar la capacidad de los electrolíticos o la cantidad o agregar alguno a la salida o hacer algún filtro LC o un filtro mediante transistores pero los dos últimos complican y encarecen de sobremanera todo.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2018)

Coincido , aumentar capacidad de filtrado.

Ésto lo había simulado , ahora lo subo , habría que analizarlo mejor . . .


----------



## mexmike (Jul 10, 2018)

Buenas tardes , perfecto, ahorita lo pongo en prueba. Gracias DOSMETROS . ricbevi, et al, con los cambios recomendados creo que está bien ya la fuente (bueno espero).

En cuanto a capacitancias, seguí aumentando los Capacitores hasta percibir un zumbido mínimo con 60,000 uF. La salida de amperaje aumentó hasta más de 25 A. Los LM y Diodos no excedían sus límites. En la realidad no necesito tanto amperaje. Veré si pongo menos ‘C’ para quedar con los 15A y sin zumbido. En Mouser México, están en $12.51USD los de 10,000uF. No quiero gastar tanto en capacitores. Lo bueno de Mouser es que cuando compras más de $40 USD, el envió es gratis.

 La única duda que tengo, es que los fusibles en el Multisim no aguantan sin tronar al menos con valores muy elevadas. Creo que la corriente CA de 74.51A los están tronando. Obviamente la Corriente CC está en 25A y no por esto que truenan; ¡Ustedes sabrán mejor que yo! Bueno, si ven algo que no les parece, respeto y agradezco mucho sus opiniones. Gracias, Mexmike


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 10, 2018)

Es el problema de incrementar los valores de los capacitores, las corrientes de pico en el arranque se incrementan de forma exponencial complicando todo.

Como todo, hay que llegar a un compromiso entre lo aceptable y lo económico.

 Generalmente para 15A con unos 20.000uF a la entrada y unos 2.000uF a la salida el zumbido residual es aceptable para la mayoría de los usos.

Si no tiene que tener nada ya la cosa se complica al punto de incrementar mucho los capacitores, intensidad de los diodos rectificadores o hacer un "softstart" .

Ric.


----------



## mexmike (Jul 10, 2018)

20,000uF cada lado de la tierra? Lo mas probable es que lo voy a usar para probar mis DIY y semi DIY audio amplificadores, cambiando los R3 y P1 para obtener la salida deseada. Mucho proyecto y poco cerebro, pero son…

Cordel Super Gainclone With Klever Klipper LM3886
SC200 Audio Amplifier Module Mk.4 (comprado pcb's de Silicon Chip no armados)
PA100 GC - 100W per channel, 2x LM3886 in parallel power amplifier (pcb's comprado armados)
NAP140 Clone (pcb's comprado armados)


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 11, 2018)

Si, de cada lado, si la vas a hacer simétrica o sea cuatro capacitores de 4700uF en paralelo por cada rama.

Para un amplificador de audio de potencia, no necesitas fuentes estabilizadas y reguladas para la parte de potencia, es un desperdicio de recursos por muy poco por no decir nada.

Generalmente la parte de potencia solo se rectifica y filtra y las partes criticas/"sensibles" del diseño(pre-amplificadores, etc.) se estabiliza, regula y super-filtra.

Ric.


----------



## mexmike (Jul 11, 2018)

Gracias *ricbevi,*

Básicamente, todo empezó con la fuente del articulo 100W LM3886 Power Amplifier y PA100 DIY 2x LM3886 in parallel gainclone audio amplifier donde el autor habla de mejorar la fuente porque dice en la parte tres…
“La fuente de alimentación utilizada, es una fuente de alimentación regulada. Utilicé 10000uF por “Rail” del regulador LT1083. Después del regulador, tengo 100uF en el tablero del regulador. La ventaja de utilizar un regulador es que se elimina el voltaje de ondulación de la fuente de alimentación. *Si no se usa la regulación de potencia, puedo escuchar muy poco zumbido de 50 / 100Hz del altavo*z. “ “Considerará utilizar este circuito de suministro en su lugar, el TIP2955 es capaz de proporcionar 15A de corriente" Aquí se puede ver su segunda fuente.
¡Decidí hacerlo tal cual, pero quería pode ajustar el voltaje porque el transformador que compre de EUAA venía con especificaciones para 115V! Aquí en México es mínimo 127VAC y en mi casa sube a 132VAC a veces. ¡El transformador un AN-5225 me iba dar demasiado CA de salida para mis LM3886 en paralelo!

Fue mi idea meter un par de 2N5884 nomas por interés y tener más flexibilidad


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 11, 2018)

Hay una solución muy simple a eso y es usar una fuente switching con frecuencias de conmutación fuera del rango de audición y asunto solucionado.

Dudo que el zumbido sea de 50Hz a menos que se te este metiendo por una mala distribución de masa, o acoplamientos mecánicos y microfonismo con el transformador de alimentación, etc. ya que seguramente usas rectificador de onda completa y este duplica la frecuencia de linea a la salida.

Juega agregando valores de capacitores a la entrada del regulador y a la salida y coloca los valores que te satisfaga. 

Un amplificador cuando esta sin señal a la entrada, carga/consume poco(a no ser que trabaje clase "A" o similar) a la fuente de alimentación por lo que es raro que a bajas cargas(poca señal a la entrada) la fuente presente riple como para que sea un problema y cuando hay señales intensas, todo esta mezclado por lo que es perceptible a solo oídos muy entrenados o instrumental.

Ric.

PD: Te aclaro que el audio no es mi "fuerte" pero a lo largo de tantos años de trabajo algunas "cositas" de las de trabajo profesional en ese rubro me ha tocado reparar ya que para el neófito, todo los que es electrónica es lo mismo.


----------



## mexmike (Jul 11, 2018)

Si te entiendo *ricbevi,* 

Agradezco todos tus consejos y también los demás compañeros en este foro tan abierto.

Estoy más que satisfecho con los resultados que me han brindado este diseño hasta el momento y no creo complicarlo más y es gracias a toda la bola de ustedes.

¡Ahora es la parte que me dificulta más que nada y eso es diseñar un PCB que no resulta en osciladora!

¡Como dicen “Los amplificadores oscilan y las osciladoras no” ja ja ja!!!

Gracias de nuevo a todos.

mexmike


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2019)

*Otra fuente en base a un LM317 y transistor PNP booster, con 2 rangos de tensión hasta 20V y hasta 40V con capacidad de hasta 1A*

Fogo-Auto diálogo:
 ¡ Pero si el LM317 no llega a 40V !
 Si, pero aquí se hace trampita 
 ¿ Y la disipación ?
 Se hace "Otra" trampita 
 Pero yo he visto este diseño varias veces en el Foro.
Sip, pero este es un diseño _"Completo"_ y con PCB_* ¡ Inclused ! *_

*¡ Grave defecto !*, el texto está en ingles, pero se comprende perfectamente

El transistor y el integrado *deben *llevar disipador 

*¡ Enjoy it !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2019)

Está buena , o sea de 0 a 20 y de 20 a 40 V y está buena porque está completa  , el defecto es la caida con consumos variables en D5 a D7  , o sea , en consumos fijos , se regula y punto , paro en consumos variables habrá cómo 3 V de variación . . .  Ya me ha pasado


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Está buena , o sea de 0 a 20 y de 20 a 40 V y está buena porque está completa  , el defecto es la caida con consumos variables en D5 a D7  , o sea , en consumos fijos , se regula y punto , paro en consumos variables habrá cómo 3 V de variación . . .  Ya me ha pasado


Pero si *no *necesitas partir de *0V*, ajustas S2 que puentea los diodos, ya no hay caída


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2019)

Si la vi la 220 Ohms , pero varía mucho la tensión de los díodos de 10 mA a 1 A , te digo porque me ha pasado., le haría un cambio  . . .  la llave que conecta la 220 que sea inversora y pueda cortocircuitar los díodos 

Igual es un magnífico aporte por lo completa !


----------



## infanterenteria (May 12, 2019)

hola que tal se puede hacer una fuente con voltaje variable  pero con fets


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 13, 2019)

infanterenteria dijo:


> hola que tal se puede hacer una fuente con voltaje variable  pero con fets


Hola, no sé si estás afirmando o interrogando?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2020)

Fuente hiper sencilla *±1,2-30V* con protección contra cortos, 3A (aproximadamente) y protección por sobre-temperatura 
! Y dale con las fuentes ¡, ! Me tenes patilludo con las fuentes ¡​Robada Encontrada por *ahí *

Similares hay un montón en el Foro, pero esta está con PCB "Inclused" y es compacta y prolija


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 14, 2020)

Por molestar nomás, pero R1 y R2 deben valer 120 ohms y NO 240 ohms (que además no es estándard en la serie E12).


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por molestar nomás, pero R1 y R2 deben valer 120 ohms y NO 240 ohms (que además no es estándard en la serie E12).


Moleste "Nomás"  

*Edit:*
Si mis hojitos rojo sangre no ven mal en la placa colocaron *120Ω 




*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 14, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si mis hojitos rojo sangre no ven mal en la placa colocaron *120Ω *


Fíjese que parece que si...


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 15, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por molestar nomás, pero R1 y R2 deben valer 120 ohms y NO 240 ohms (que además no es estándard en la serie E12).


R de 120 ohms es como vos decís, estándard en la serie E12, pero también lo es en la serie E24, dónde también es estándard la de 240 ohms.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 15, 2020)

Rorschach dijo:


> R de 120 ohms es como vos decís, estándard en la serie E12, pero también lo es en la serie E24, dónde también es estándard la de 240 ohms.


Sisi, tal cual. El tema es que el valor de 240 ohms que salía en el datasheet de NS solo garantiza regulación con el LM117 que aparecía en los esquemas, pero no lo hace con el LM317 que requiere 10 mA de carga mínima para regular vs. 5 mA del LM117.
PD: si querés podés poner 2 de 120 ohms E12 en serie, pero eso no resuelve el problema.


----------

